

Real Life Replicators - Desktop Manufacturing Today - replicatorblog
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2009/04/real-life-replicators-desktop-manufacturing-today/

======
tpgauthier
These seem cool, but I don't know how affordable they are. Only the
plotters/embroidering machines seem to fall into the discretionary category
everything else would require some serious investment.

